# شارك معنا: صور لــ مخاطر وظروف وسلوك الغير الامنة



## يا الغالي (8 سبتمبر 2015)

Wheelie daft: Surely it's time this mechanic invested in a proper jack?






Deep trouble: A swimming pool painter dives head first into his work






Handle with care: Whoever parked this must have had a real bomb scare


Enlarge 


Plane stupid: A pilot carries out running repairs on a wing and a prayer








Sitting target: This Chinese man hopes his colleagues are a good shot






Hang on: Elf 'n' safety goes right out the window






Bright spark: Who needs a mask when sunglasses and newspaper will do?






Lift-off: Forklift truck drivers double their efforts






Light fright: Dimwits try to repair a street lamp










Excess baggage: Hope your case isn't at the bottom






Walking the plank: This shipyard worker would be all at sea without the help of his three friends


----------



## يا الغالي (8 سبتمبر 2015)

Advertisement


----------



## sayed00 (8 سبتمبر 2015)

مشاركة بسيطة منى يالغالي


----------



## باشق عمان (13 سبتمبر 2015)

مبدع ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## يا الغالي (15 سبتمبر 2015)

sayed00 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 109705
> 
> مشاركة بسيطة منى يالغالي



مشاركتك ابداع


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 يناير 2016)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## adel abdelaal (17 يناير 2016)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2016)

*مسابقة أفضل طريقة للهلاك*

مشكور أخي العزيز
الصور كأنها مسابقة كيف تؤذي نفسك


----------



## sunrise86 (19 يناير 2016)

فعلا السلامة أولا


----------

